# The Stress is Killing Me



## sadjulie (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in deperate need of some help. I have to get away from my husband, but I have no money. I told him I want a divorce and he doesn't seem to want to accept that. I barely make $300 a month and will lose my health insurance. I have no where to go and no one that can take me in. I have five kids, they're furry, but they are still my kids and I can not leave them behind. I don't know how to leave? He has given me an ultimatum, which I will not accept. How do I get out? The stress is killing me.


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

Why do you want to get out so bad? Is it life threatening?

What ultimatum did he give you?


----------



## sadjulie (Mar 15, 2011)

He is not threatening me, but I am bipolar and whenever stress hits I go downhill. Especially when I see no options. I am not in love with him anymore and don't want him to touch me. He gave me the ultimatum that I had to have sex with him as long as I'm in the house.


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you getting any kind of treatment for your bipolar condition (not sure what to call it)? Do you think this could be a biproduct of that? 

Is he demanding sex at abormal rates? I mean, does he want it like twice a day every single day, or is he simply wanting it once a week or something reasonable?

Have you guys sought out marriage counseling? or even perhaps individual counseling?

Do you have ANY family or friends nearby that might be able to help? Have you researched to find a women's shelter in your city?


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

sadjulie said:


> He is not threatening me, but I am bipolar and whenever stress hits I go downhill. Especially when I see no options. I am not in love with him anymore and don't want him to touch me. He gave me the ultimatum that I had to have sex with him as long as I'm in the house.


He is threatening you if he is giving you an ultimatum and you have made it clear you do not want to be touched. When you get the pay use it to get away and not pay bills. It is vital you get out ASAP. If you have no other options, go to a shelter. 

He has you backed into a corner and what he is doing is immoral, coercive, maybe illegal and sick. If he tries to force you it is rape. If you leave him can not legally take you or his own kids off of the health plan and he will be required to support you and his kids. 

Since you have no money he will have to pay a lawyer. You can seek legal aid which is free to see what your rights are. You may have to seek a shelter if you have no family to help you. There is always a way and you can find that open door if you keep your head. 

I would advise you to leave when your husband is at work to avoid further conflict band possible abuse. Find out where the nearest shelter is and call early in the AM and go there. Does he have family in the area and can you call on them and stay for a few days till you get something in place. These are their grandchildren are they likely to agree with their son?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Catherine,
She stated these are not children rather the furry kind of kids. 

There are animal shelters who will take in animals on a temporary basis. I have no idea where you live but PM me and I can give you some names. My boss is a founder of a shelter here in Houston and I can ask her for information. If you can secure your animals in a secure place, you have a better chance of getting out of this situation yourself.

Wanted to add that making $300 a month would qualify you for some sort of assistance given your disability, at least here in the States. Have you looked in to this? Also, very low cost health insurance is something you would qualify for.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Catherine,
> She stated these are not children rather the furry kind of kids.
> 
> There are animal shelters who will take in animals on a temporary basis. I have no idea where you live but PM me and I can give you some names. My boss is a founder of a shelter here in Houston and I can ask her for information. If you can secure your animals in a secure place, you have a better chance of getting out of this situation yourself.
> ...


Ops my apologies didn't catch that. I thought she meant they had a skin condition of some type. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

